# Mobile Phone Coverage



## CMK (3 Jun 2009)

Does anyone how to find out the best coverage of a mobile network in a particular area.  I live in Dublin 3 area and am on vodafone network and coverage is very bad and need to change but not sure where to change to.  Can anyone help or know what's the best way to find out.

thanks


----------



## duffmagic (3 Jun 2009)

Goto [broken link removed]

This provides a map of the network masts. Note, the closest one isn't always the best.  I live at one end of a small apt block.  The best signal for me is not from the closest mast, but from one a bit further on my side of the block (i.e. the buildings in the way are a big factor).

The best way is to ask friends who call over what network they're on and what's the signal like.


----------



## Smashbox (3 Jun 2009)

Borrow a phone from every network and walk around your house with them!


----------



## sulo (15 Jun 2009)

Definately check before you switch.  I changed from 02 to Vodafone... and I can't use my mobile at all at home at all.... I have to go to the furthest part of my garden - and still its not great.  I get cut off - or the phone doesn't even ring when Im at home - i get messages 10 mins later saying I missed a call??... 

Its very very frustrating...  and Vodafone have no plans to upgrade within the area in Dublin 24.

I had better coverage in a hotel in America - than I do outside in my garden 

Being a Bill Pay customer - and in a contract - I would never switch without checking first... I thought I'd be just switching to vodafone - not LOSING connection!!!. doh!


----------



## RonanC (15 Jun 2009)

It could also be the phone itself. 

I am on the O2 network and use a Nokia phone and I have perfect signal in my house, but I once put the sim into a LG Prada and I had to signal at all - O2 blamed the LG for poor signal, LG blamed O2....


----------



## zealot (3 Jul 2009)

Most of the network providers have coverage maps as well... they generally use them for determining mobile broadband signal in your area but it may help you in choosing a network provider also
http://www.vodafone.ie/coverage/

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## blueskyggs (25 Aug 2009)

Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.

demande simulation pret personnel en ligne - Pret personnel en ligne et de comparer les meilleurs taux afin de... La demande de prêt personnelen lignedemande simulation pret personnel en ligne


----------



## sparkeee (2 Sep 2009)

*Re: valve for rubber technology*



haoyun5156 said:


> Most rubber lined valve is vulcanized, a process which involves heating with a small quantity of sulphur (or equivalent cross-linking agent so as to stabilise the polymer chains, over a wide range of temperature. This discovery was made by Charles Goodyear in the 1844, but is a process restricted to polymer chains having a double-bond in the backbone. Such materials include natural rubber and polybutadiene. The range of materials available is much wider however, since all polymers become elastomeric above their glass transition temperature. However, the elastomeric state is unstable because chains can slip past one another resulting in creep or stress relaxation under static or dynamic load conditions. Chemical cross links add the stability to the network that is needed for most practical applications.


 will this help with the mobile phone coverage?


----------

